# Cleanest and most even carpeting plant?



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Im thinking about doing a new iwagumi scape for my 29g and want to get some ideas on what might be a clean carpeting plant. I don't mind trimming every week.

I have blasting grit substrate, EI ferts, pressurized co2, and high light. I've successfully grown HC in the past, but want to explore some other options.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Here's my experience so far:

Glosso is pretty even as a carpet, will definitely grow over itself but won't end up uprooting itself. Very fast
Marsilea Minuta is a slow grower, but stays pretty even and low with high light. 
Hydrocotyle can be clean and even, but requires a ton of trimming to be trained to stay that way. 
I have belem, HC and UG growing emersed, so I'm still trying those out.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

This was my 10g for about 8 months. It was 100% HC and was a very nice carpet. I cut away any horizontal running stems that weren't touching the substrate. It took some time, but It was fantastic to look at.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I prefer grassy carpets, myself. Lilaeopsis mauritiana is my favorite carpet since i dont run CO2 on my tanks. Since you are running CO2, any of the Lilaeopsis should work for you, or any of the dwarf Eleocharis.


----------



## Aqua Newbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Utricularia graminifolia is one of the most beautiful for me, I honestly dont know why i havent seen it much being used internationally but its popular here in japan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

Aqua Newbie said:


> Utricularia graminifolia is one of the most beautiful for me, I honestly dont know why i havent seen it much being used internationally but its popular here in japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice carpeting plant. I'm assuming it is a high light plant. 

Have a gniess day. -Scott


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Aqua Newbie said:


> Utricularia graminifolia is one of the most beautiful for me, I honestly dont know why i havent seen it much being used internationally but its popular here in japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it keeps melting (or at least it keeps melting on me T_T)

To the OP: Really, any carpet is good as long as you keep it trimmed. S. repens is fun, as is hair grass, monte carlo seems cool, if you were dedicated with lighting my H. araguaia used to grow similar to my s. repens in height and form so that was cool as a little red carpeting thing. I've heard Rotala mexicana goias can be grown carpet like, I'm currently growing some to see what it does (but I probably need more as I have like 1 small stem *sigh*


----------



## redthumb (May 4, 2014)

Newbie question? What is (HC)


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

"HC" is Hemianthus callitrichoides also known as dwarf baby tears


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Anyone ever try Lilaeopsis micro/nova/whatever the name is? I'm thinking about doing that instead of UG.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Aqua Newbie said:


> Utricularia graminifolia is one of the most beautiful for me, I honestly dont know why i havent seen it much being used internationally but its popular here in japan


I loved the look of UG in my tank. For me, it grew incredibly thick, started rooting back into and over itself, seemingly no matter how much I trimmed it. Eventually the bottom let go and it floated up like a magic carpet ride. 

Now I'm growing DHG belem, and it's really behaving itself. I liked the brightness of the UG, but I'm liking the growing process of the DHG belem better.

The UG was gorgeous for the several months I enjoyed it. Here it is about a month before lift-off. If you look right where the UG meets the substrate, you can see the horizontal growth. I assume it was just my own inexperience, but I have no idea how you keep that from happening long term:


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am liking monte carlo for a lower-maintenance carpet. It looks great too.

UG looks amazing, but I would consider it a very high-maintenance carpet plant. I think it works best in tanks where the UG is the focus, rather than an accent. But since you are interested in an Iwagumi set-up, it might be a good option for you. Like AnotherHobby mentioned, it will grow over itself and uproot.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Evenness of a carpet is generally determined by how well you maintain and manage it. I've grown glosso, HC and Monte Carlo and have never had an issue keeping them level and tidy when it is desired. Belem grass is nice as well.


----------

